# need pics



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

hello to all 

at time i work together with ather breeders. We want to list a lot of colours and couts from mices.
I get many colour, but there are so many colours i'm surching for 
and couts, where we need good pics.

so i want to ask if some one of you can helf us?
Could you spend pics from your mices?

all pics will be signate with your name of course, or you get link on the linkside of the Homepage.

If anyone helf us, i made a list with the coulours and coutes
i hope somoene understand this englisch an told it to the athers 

greatings


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi Vivian!

All of my photos are on my website: http://www.blackthornmice.co.uk - you're welcome to help yourself to any on there 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

Wow so nice pics and so cute mices :love1

many thanks dear this is very nice and helpful to us.
:mrgreen:

greating vivian


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

You're very welcome 

Sarah xxx


----------



## tipex (Jun 21, 2010)

i can also help... i have a lot of mice pics... but which color you need...and which size of it?


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

hi just an moment


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

hi

öhhhm we need 
rec. yellow
dove self
Lavender Agouti /Pink Eyed Lilac Agouti
Silver
Himalayan Cinnamon Point
Himalayan 
Himalayan Chocolate Point 
Himalyan Blue Point 
Himalyan Lilac Point 
Siam Blue Agouti Point
Siam Lilac Agouti Point 
Siam Chocolate Point 
Siam Lilac Point
Light Blue White Agouti
Light Lilac White Agouti 
Light Sepia 
Light Lilac 
Lilac Silvered Burmese
Chocolate Burmese
Lilac Burmese
Silver Agouti 
Chocolate Silveragouti
Lilac Silveragouti

Deep Dark Sepia aa B- c(ch)c(ch) D- E- P- 
Chinchillated Chocolate aa bb c(ch)c(ch) D- E- P- 
Chinchillated Blue aa B- c(ch)c(ch) dd E- P- 
Chinchillated Lilac aa bb c(ch)c(ch) dd E- P- 
Getickte Varianten 
Bone Agouti A- B- c(e)c D- E- P-

BEW Agouti A- bb c(e)c D- E- P- 
BEW (Blue Bone Agouti) A- B- c(e)c dd E- P- 
BEW (LilacBone Agouti) A- bb c(e)c dd E- P-

Self Varianten 
Bone aa B- c(e)c D- E- P- 
Black Eyed White aa bb c(e)c D- E- P- 
BEW (Blue Bone) aa B- c(e)c dd E- P- 
BEW (Lilac BEW) aa bb c(e)c dd E- P- 
Getickte Varianten 
Beige Agouti Point A- B- c(e)c(h) D- E- P-

Beige Cinnamon Point A- bb c(e)c(h) D- E- P- 
Beige Blue Agouti Point A- B- c(e)c(h) dd E- P- 
Beige LIlac Agouti Point A- bb c(e)c(h) dd E- P-

Beige Chocolate Point aa bb c(e)c(h) D- E- P- 
Colourpointed Smoke (Beige Blue Point) aa B- c(e)c(h) dd E- P- 
Beige Lilac Point aa bb c(e)c(h) dd E- P- 
Getickte Varianten 
Poder Agouti A- B- c(e)c(ch) D- E- P-

Powder Cinnamon A- bb c(e)c(ch) D- E- P- 
Powder Blue Agouti A- B- c(e)c(ch) dd E- P- 
Powder Lilac Agouti A- bb c(e)c(ch) dd E- P- 
Self Varianten 
Dark Sepia aa B- c(e)c(ch) D- E- P- 
Powder Chocolate aa bb c(e)c(ch) D- E- P- 
Powder Blue aa B- c(e)c(ch) dd E- P- 
Powder lilac aa bb c(e)c(ch) dd E- P-

Getickte Varianten 
Beige Agouti A- B- c(e)c(e) D- E- P- 
Beige Cinnamon A- bb c(e)c(e) D- E- P- 
Beige Blue Agouti A- B- c(e)c(e) dd E- P- 
Beige Lilac Agouti A- bb c(e)c(e) dd E- P- 
Self Varianten 
Beige aa B- c(e)c(e) D- E- P- 
Chocolate Beige aa bb c(e)c(e) D- E- P- 
Blue Beige aa B- c(e)c(e) dd E- P- 
Lilac Beige aa bb c(e)c(e) dd E- P-

Silver Tan a(t)a(-) B- C- dd E- pp a(t)a(t) B- C- dd E- pp
Lavender Tan a(t)a(-) bb C- dd E- pp a(t)a(t) bb C- dd E- pp
Englisch Gold Tan Aa(t) bb C- D- E- pp
Blue Argente Tan Aa(t) B- C- dd E- pp 
Pinkt Eyed Lilac Agouti Tan Aa(t) bb C- dd E- pp 
:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## tipex (Jun 21, 2010)

LOL du hast was vor)


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

i know it will be a lot of work, but i think it will be a god job to do that... and helpfull for ather breeders too.
greatings. :mrgreen:


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

here are the aktually list, but we spend this projeckt one own Homepage. at time this page is only to kolleckt all .

http://clan-of-lunalay.npage.de/farbmau ... 22922.html


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

hi

i'm surching vor astrex, haairles , Manx ... they would be verry helpfull.. is there anyone who get them?


----------

